# feeling awful



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm having an IBS and IC flare-up at the same time. Any of you lucky ladies have IBS and Interstitial Cystitis? From what I've read they can sometimes go hand in hand.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

karen3480 said:


> I'm having an IBS and IC flare-up at the same time. Any of you lucky ladies have IBS and Interstitial Cystitis? From what I've read they can sometimes go hand in hand.


Hi Karen3480 - Gee, how lucky can one woman be? I do not have IC, but have chronic urinary tract infections and live in fear of developing IC. I am on abx right now for a UTI, and am also having an IBS-D flare up. I am really trying to get a handle on this diarrhea so as to hopefully cut down on the number of UTI's, which are always caused by some enteric bacteria. It does make sense that IBS and IC go hand in hand, as there is common innervation to both bowel and bladder, which might account for the tandem flare-ups. Are you on medication for the IC? Hang in there - you have a lot to deal with, but know in time it will subside. Irene in California


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I take a drug called Elmiron - I dont know if it's working or not it takes 3-6 months before you even see a difference. I dont really follow the diet I just know drinking Gatorade causes me to flare up and sometimes diet soda so now I drink them rarely.


----------



## isabelle1954 (Jan 5, 2011)

Dear Sufferer, Yes, I have both. After losing 20 pounds with menopause I went on low dose Elavil 20mg which really helped the IB-D. I take 1 tsp of baking soda in a glass of water for the IC an about an hour later am so much better. What helps you? isabelle1954


karen3480 said:


> I'm having an IBS and IC flare-up at the same time. Any of you lucky ladies have IBS and Interstitial Cystitis? From what I've read they can sometimes go hand in hand.


----------

